# Nirvana meets Dizzee Rascal



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

This is ace :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah dizzee is well good,used to have all his under ground stuff so been into him for YEARS now!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Can you hear that sound? Listen carefully... Its sort of like a shuffle then a bump.

That'll be Kurt Cobain turning over...


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

"Rap music is the only vital form of music introduced since punk﻿ rock"

Kurt Cobain.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

JPC said:


> "Rap music is the only vital form of music introduced since punk﻿ rock... _So use my music in some and dilute it, just like All Saints did with with RHCP under the bridge please_."
> 
> Kurt Cobain.


Edited for Accuracy. Or sarcasm.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i guess its opinion. and you need to get it. Its a bit narrow minded to pass it off so simply.

But as i said, its opinion.

And no...im hardly dizzee rascals biggest fan!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Damn, I though it was going to be awful, very, very impressed.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

PaulGTI said:


> Can you hear that sound? Listen carefully... Its sort of like a shuffle then a bump.
> 
> That'll be Kurt Cobain turning over...


Kurt Cobain loved the Weird Al Yankovic spoof. I'm sure he'd love this especially considering the quote JPC just posted.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

that is actually pretty good...unfortunately!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Good music is good music. Regardless of Genre. It's the mass produced carp we ought to be getting rid of. Which Dizzy is guilty of. But, he has to pay his bills too.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Can Dizzee only think of one verse for his songs.. That's all he seems to be able to come up with on the last few...Although there catchy he just pisses me off


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

That is awesome! Totally love that, and very clever too. 

Did anyone think boy georges face at the very start was just creepy?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

That works. Fantastic.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Some things work, others dont.
Im all for coolaborating and reviving old tunes but dizzee bumclot is yet another kick off of yob society today and poor vocabulary.
Genres change but this crap I cant get on with.


----------

